# Last movie you saw



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is a thread I've seen (and started) on other message boards and it's always interesting.  It's pretty simple, just name the last movie you saw, give a rating and a quick, spoiler free review (or, if you give spoilers, give a warning).  I'll start, of course.

To Be or Not to Be (1983 version) 7/10

I recently bought the Mel Brooks Collection on Blu-Ray and this is one of the few in the collection that I had not seen.  It's one of his lesser known films and not quite as respected as his classics such as Blazing Saddles, Young Frankenstein, etc.  The plot revolves around the Nazi occupation of Poland in 1939.  While I was watching it, I could see why people are mixed about this movie.  It's far more serious than you'd expect a Mel Brooks movie to be, but far less serious than you'd expect a movie of such subject matter to be.  But then I thought, that's exactly what Inglorious Basterds was and people love that movie, so I'm not quite sure why this one never caught on.  Sure, it's not Brooks' best work, but it has a some really good laughs and it's got a good story line.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Suspect (1987) 8/10

Wasn't aware of this courtroom drama until I saw it on local OTA channel last night. Another impressive acting job by Cher. She can sing. And _she can act_. Whole cast is good. Hard to recognize a young Liam Neeson.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Just this evening, I watched Gaslight, a 1944 film with Charles Boyer and Ingrid Bergman. It isn't an Alfred Hitchcock film, but it is a Hitchcock-style suspense film. As a child, Bergman had survived the unsolved murder of her aunt/guardian, and ten years later, she is newly-married, and doubting her sanity. Husband Boyer is scheming to drive her insane, with one of his many methods being to cause the gas lighting in their home to dim down mysteriously. At first, it appears he is doing this just because he is an evil-so-and-so, but it ends up that there is method to his madness-making (but he's still an evil-so-and-so). I was amused to find a very young (age 18!) Angela Lansbury as a rather strumpetish maid. Quite different from the frumpy roles I am used to seeing her play! I recommend it. I'd give it four and a half out of five stars. The movie made enough of an impression that "Gaslighting" became a verb in the mental health and counseling field.

http://www.amazon.com/Gaslight-Ingrid-Bergman/dp/B005H8G78O/ref=sr_1_5?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1344226178&sr=1-5&keywords=Ingrid+Bergman

A much nastier and more dramatic version of what happens in one of my favorite series of Looney Tunes (I'm a huge Looney Tunes fan!) where mice Hubie and Bertie specialize in driving cats over the deep end:






If you have Amazon Prime, it is available for free streaming there. The version I watched is the better-known 1944 production, but there is a British 1940 version that is also available in Amazon video, though not available for free streaming through Prime.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I really enjoyed To Be Or Not To Be, although it's been a long time since I saw it. Big Gaslight fan.

Day of the Locust (1973) 6/10

Based on Nathaniel West's 1939 novel, DotL is a biting, satirical condemnation of Hollywood and America. Set during the Depression, the film follows a small group of "grotesques" who are all drawn by Hollywood's promise of fame and fortune. It stars Karen Black, William Atherton, Donald Sutherland and Burgess Meredith. The cast is excellent. The film is very disturbing, confusing and ultimately not satisfying. Like so many films of the 1970s, it feels a bit like a bad drug trip. There are some very memorable moments, even though part of me would just as soon rather forget them.

Day of the Locust is available for Amazon Prime Streaming.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Darkest Hour


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I saw _The Dark Knight Rises_ this past weekend. A pretty good flick, it's the end of the series, since... well, no spoilers.

Actually, there is an opening for another series if the producers want to keep the series going.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We also saw the Dark Knight Rises yesterday.
Enjoyed it very much - the supporting cast was filled with extremely good actors and they did a great job.
And if you did not pay attention to a bunch of little details in the movie, you might misinterpret the ending.

Saw it in IMAX (apparently it was filmed "for" IMAX).  Nice screen - sound system wonderful but a little too loud.

Great experience - go see it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

We were going to see _The Dark Knight Rises_ this evening (heard great things about it from our friends) but arrived at the cinema to find it jam-packed with teenagers, all buying giant tubs of popcorn and piling into the same movie. Forgot it was the summer school break. So -- _TDKR_ being three hours long, three hours in an overcrowded auditorium with people munching all around us -- we decided to cut our losses and head home. Rats!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought TDKR was a *huge* disappointment, but I'm clearly in the minority.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I watched The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. I love Sean West (played Tom Sawyer)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will Venitus (Jul 28, 2012)

Let's see..last movie I saw was:
Grandma's Boy (2006) 8/10

This movie was just priceless. It's a little hard to understand what's going on in the beginning unless you really listen to the dialogue but other than that, this is THE BEST comedy I've ever watched. It's got gaming, crazy grandmas, kung-fu monkeys, humans that think they're robots, lions, hippies, and so much epic gaming humor. Such an awesome movie, such an awesome movie...


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

7/10  THE HULK

I have been wanting to see Avengers for some time but decided we should see the “prequels” first. We recently watched Captain America & Thor. 

Last night we watched the Hulk ( Ed Norton version)  It was quite good but ,on reflection, not a lot happened. The storyline was pretty much as expected, no real twists. Nothing is explained, so you need to figure it out yourself from the visual clues.  I think my favourite parts were the cameos.  Stan Lee, Lou Ferrigno and a very clever one from Bill Bixby.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Igor. Animated..


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It has been so long, I hardly remember which movie I saw.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The last movie I saw at a cinema was _Men in Black 3_, which kept up the standard set by the first two. Good, imaginative fun and nothing more, but what's wrong with that?


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chinatown 8/10

On the surface, it's a standard noir-detective film.  But, of course, being Polanski, there's more than meets the eye.  Classic movie and one of the best closing lines in film history.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ruby Sparks

I liked this movie a lot. About an author whose fictional character suddenly becomes real.  Appealing characters and acting, and a satisfying ending.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Last movie I watched was Piranha 3DD.... don't judge me....  6/10.
It was not nearly as good as the first one. This one was way too campy. And not enough gore. 

Last movie i saw in the theater was um...
Magic Mike... again, don't judge me... (lol). 7/10.
Fun movie but really really light in the plot department and a completely lame ending. then again, most people who went to that movie did not see it for the plot...


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Watched Albert Nobbs last night.  What a great film!


----------



## ThisIsVickii (Jul 19, 2012)

The Awakening. 8/10 

British, BBC horror/ghost type film. 

Really impressed me. Worth a watch for any fans of 'The Others', 'The Village', 'The Six Sense', etc 

Also, saw The Dark Knight Rises, and they are totally making another. Christopher Nolan (and team) never panders to the 'Hollywood Ending', and the end of TDKR was very 'hollywood', makes me believe it was just setting up for a sequel. (The understanding that he is not making another, leaves him some chill out time, and throws us off the scent). I hope they make another.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Rewatched _A History of Violence_ the other day, starring Viggo Mortensen, Maria Bello, Ed Harris and William Hurt (in a small yet pivotal role, as you've never seen him before). 8/10

Quick blurb: _Just when you think you're out, they drag you back in_ (with apologies to _The Godfather III_ for the borrowed line)

WPG


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Bringing Down the House with Steve Martin & Queen Latifah. I love laughing that hard.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last night we watched Joyful Noise.  Queen Latifah, Dolly Parton, Kris Kristoperson.  Light, feel good movie with great music.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Where did you find Chinatown? I've been wanting to re-watch it. Please say it's on one of the streaming services.


Netflix.

Last movie I watched was Manos The Hands Of Fate with live rifftrax. Absolutely horrible movie but so funny with the riffing. I think I enjoyed it more than the MST3K episode.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Dark Shadows. The wife and I need to find a good movie to see. Would be nice to get out every once in a while.


----------



## ThisIsVickii (Jul 19, 2012)

Watched The Cabin in the Woods last night. 5/10. 

Really didn't live up to the hype, and really overrated. 
Worth the watch for the comedy parts, but the twist is more unbelievable than the typical American Horror Movies they're trying to parody with it, and I don't think thats what they were trying to achieve.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to see Hope Springs last night. Very good and funny too! Tommy Lee Jones' facial expressions are hilarious! The first movie I've been to in quite a while that I haven't checked my watch to see how much longer it would last. The 2 hours went very fast!


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

On 8/12 I went to the theater and saw ParaNorman. Cute movie, but not much to talk about.
Last Friday I watched "Puss in Boots" at my sister's house. Again, cute movie, but not much to talk about. 

I cannot wait for Cabin in the Woods to come out on video. Best movie I have seen this year so far.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I took my youngest GD to see "The Odd Life of Timothy Green", good movie for taking kids.  On Saturday my two oldest GD and the youngest GD and myself watched "the Hunger Games" on DVD, I thought it was good but some changes in events from the book that I thought weren't necessary stood out like sore thumbs, overall though, I enjoyed both movies.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Timothy Green and Hope Springs are both on my list.
> 
> And I'm off to Netflix to put Chinatown in my queue. YES! Have you seen the sequel, whose name escapes me at the moment?


The Two Jakes....


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am pretty sure it was Snowwhite and The Huntsman, which I enjoyed. 

I use to go a couple of movies a week or more... but I just don't enjoy it as much anymore, there is always someone in the audience talking or using a phone or talking on their phone and the theaters are usually freezing... oh and it is crazy expensive.


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Last night, finally finished watching "The Help." Fantastic movie. Fantastic book! Great adaptation.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The movie made enough of an impression that "Gaslighting" became a verb in the mental health and counseling field.


Heck, it's a verb at my house! I picked it up from my dad and I have to explain it to my DH every time I accuse him of gaslighting me. Now I can make him watch the movie on Amazon!

For us, the last movie we saw in the theater was The Bourne Legacy - we enjoyed it, and I now have a slightly inappropriate crush on Jeremy Renner.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The Woman in Black_ on DVD. Not bad, but far too much standard-fare 'scarey' stuff (rocking chairs rocking on their own, etc.). The stage play -- which made brilliant use of lighting and gauze screens to create its effects -- was far better.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yul Brennar's "The King & I"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Doc Martin_ followed by _Doc Martin and the Legend of the Cloutie._

He's an entirely different character than the Doc Martin in the TV series. For one, he has a different last name and he's an obstetrician. He's also friendly, helpful and sympathetic to his patients.

In the first movie, he runs away to Cornwall to get away from a cheating wife (with all three of his best friends) and ends up on a fishing boat. He then becomes involved in solving the mystery of the jellies.

In the second movie, he decides to buy a farm and he gets cheated (again) out of the property. He turns to the local witch for a cloutie (Clouties are strips of cloth hung in magical trees, bushes, and holy sites in Scotland, Wales, and Cornwall. As the cloutie biodegrades, healing will come to the maker.) I particularly enjoyed this one because Pam Ferris is in it. She is quite a talented and versatile actress (Matilda, Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban, Rosemary & Thyme).

I enjoyed both movies.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally saw Salt with Angelina Jolie.
I thought it was great fun.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

That Weird Guy.... said:


> On 8/12 I went to the theater and saw ParaNorman. Cute movie, but not much to talk about.


My wife and I saw it last weekend. I agree with your comment.


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 21, 2012)

Last movie was Amores Perros (Mexican film). I liked the first story, the second I found rather boring, the third was good. Who watched the movie knows what I'm talking about. I'd give it 6/10.


----------



## Aaron Scott (May 27, 2012)

Saw Dredd, aka Big Ma-Ma's House, this weekend.  If you like lots of action, bleak yet funny futuristic movies, you may enjoy it.  

Doing a comic book movie as a "day in the life" was an interesting idea, a bit like making a movie of a single issue rather than a big saga boiling down the main elements.  I wouldn't mind seeing more comic movies done this way.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

MOONRISE KINGDOM. Perfect. Yet another movie in which Bruce Willis proves that he CAN act, he usually just doesn't BOTHER.

Looking forward to THE MASTER when it gets here.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Moonrise Kingdom was perfect! Cabin In The Woods was anything but perfect, but I highly enjoyed it anyway.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Last night I tore myself away from my Breaking Bad marathon (ALL CAUGHT UP!  YAY!  AND I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL 2013 for more... I should have spaced it out...)  and caught Premium Rush.  7 out of 10 bicycle bells!  Totally fun, complete mindless enjoyment, the stunts are fantastic, the good guys are good and the bad guys are bad, the plot is silly... Just a completely Twizzlers kind of flick.  If you like 1980s rebel-against-the-world-and-coming-out-kickin'-arse sort of films, you'll like this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The Impostor_, a totally absorbing semi-dramatised documentary about a real life case so utterly bizarre that if I wrote it down in novel form, no one would buy it or believe it possible. Life really can be much stranger than fiction.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I saw Looper this past weekend.  My fiance and I loved it.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

balaspa said:


> I saw Looper this past weekend. My fiance and I loved it.


I saw Looper, too! 10 out of 10! Loved it loved it loved it!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I watched a old favorite this morning Terms Of Endearment.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I just saw Looper in the theaters. It gets an A+ from me. Great storytelling.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

DVD rentals:

Dark Shadows, funny.
The Lost Future found in the dollar section, okay.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Hotel Transylvania.  Fell asleep during it, although I was feeling under the weather.  My children claim it was good.  The first fifteen minutes did not capture my attention.  I have fallen asleep during very few movies.


----------



## NancyHerkness (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope Springs.

Fabulous acting.  Moving but predictable plot.  Funny and/or touching dialogue.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The Avengers - great fun.

Lots of nice cameo parts - like Jenny Agutter as one of the "council" - she was one of the original "railway children" (bbc tv show) and starred with Michael York in Logan's Run.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Butter on pay-per-view. It was funny and weird at the same time. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1349451/


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Magic Mike with my girlfriends a few months ago... now THAT was fun... a theater full of women (and a few husbands who were shrinking back in their seats wishing for death I suspect).

I don't watch many movies, but we made SURE we went to see that one


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Watched *Animal House * last night. Big favorite of mine, although the music during Bluto's dinner queue scene had been changed.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Saw TED in the discount theater the night before last. Funny, but some scene were over-the-top vulgar.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

The last movie I saw was Hotel Transylvania and it was so, so, so cute! It's got all the regulars in an Adam Sandler movie (with the exception of Selena Gomez, who plays the daughter) and was really a good movie.






If you have small kids, they can also call Hotel Transylvania and make a reservation, or leave a message for Mavis, or hear the Room Service menu. 1-855-546-8358. Really, it was too adorable! I'm looking forward to getting it on DVD.


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

In Time  8/10
In the future the currency is time. The poor are living from hour to hour, the rich live forever.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Prometheus

It was a bit formulaic but entertaining, especially if you're a sci-fi tragic.  7/10, mostly because it has a killer ending.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter. Although not too popular at the cinema, I thought it was a fun movie.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Looper
And it was awesome.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Life of Pi in 3D. Absolutely gorgeously filmed. They left out ONE (what I consider crucial) point at the very end and a few scenes, but the absolute beautiful film making made up for the little book-change niggles. They also did a great job of casting, in my opinion. Well done.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Pitch Perfect.    A reviewer called it a grown up, funnier Glee.  That's about right.  It was fun.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Skyfall. I agree with the hype--best Bond yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

AMC channel had a Cowboy Christmas day of Western movies, and ended it last night with my two favorite John Wayne movies, El Dorado, and Big Jake. Both wonderful movies, and I loved seeing them for the umpteenth time! I did resent that they cut a non PC scene from El Dorado. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We rented Arbitrage yesterday, and it was ok.  of course I could watch Richard Gere in just about anything, tho' he looks pretty old in this one.  We have "Trouble With the Curve" for tonight.


----------



## Harley Christensen (Nov 26, 2012)

*Skyfall * was the last movie we saw...probably go see it again next weekend (a great way to end the year)!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I saw Agro last October.  Parts were good, but the end fell a part when the history of the actual event wasn't deemed good enough for a movie ending, and a dramatic escape was invented.  A movie buff who watched it with me said those types of endings are essential to a successful modern  movie, but I thought it put a damper on the story and sort of snubbed the people did act bravely in real life.  Hiding out in Iran should dramatic enough.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Theater: I saw Lincoln about two weeks ago. Loved Daniel Day Lewis and Sally Field. The film was quite good, but a little preachy in a few places.

TV:  I fell asleep on Christmas Eve with George Scott thundering around as Scrooge. It's a wonderful version of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The Theater:  Rise of the Guardians in 3D with my 5yr old.  I really enjoyed it, he liked it.

Blu-Ray:  White Christmas  (and wow, it was beautiful in Blu-Ray)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Two by Spielberg:

In the theater:  Lincoln.

At home:  The Terminal.

Loved them both.

Betsy


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I kept meaning to go see that Lincoln movie.  Probably too late now.


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

Saw two this weekend: _Barbara_, a German film about life in East Germany in the 1980s. Very good. (Not as good as _Lives of Others_ on the same subject, but still good.) And _Zero Dark Thirty_. I'd list that as a must-see. It's quite an experience.

I liked _Lincoln_ OK, too. (Mostly for Tommy Lee's performance, which was wildly entertaining.) But instead of starting with black soldiers reverentially reciting the Gettysburg Address, I think they should've started with his first inaugural, which practically endorsed slavery. Then in addition to telling the story of how he passed the Emancipation Proclamation, the film could've _also_ been about his journey from pro-slavery to anti-slavery.


----------



## LarryWilmot (Jul 31, 2012)

Just watched the Artist on Netflix.  Thought it was pretty good 8/10 from me.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

Jack Reacher

It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, though nothing would've been as good as the book.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Les Miserables, this afternoon.  Amazing.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Les Mis for me too, this afternoon.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

The Hobbit.  I liked it, but my 9 year old daughter asked, "Why did they put so much stuff in that movie?"  And she was very upset to learn it was the first of a trilogy and she wouldn't be seeing a dragon fight.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Last movie I saw in a movie theater? The first Iron Man movie. Theaters aren't one of my favorite places any more.

Mike


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The Hobbit - opening day


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I saw Les Mis at the theater on Christmas day.  It was the first time I have gone to the movie theater in years and years because I usually get motion sickness from movement on the big screen.  We sat in the back row and I didn't have any trouble!

Last night we watched Best Little Whorehouse in Texas as it is my favorite Charles Durning role - "oooooh, I love to dance a little sidestep..."


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Johnny Dept in Dark Shadows.  I still cannot get over they tried to make it funny.  The original show was a little campy but they tried to be serious,first Dept movie I hated.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Hitchcock


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The Hobbit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Ditto. Thought it had great potential, but poor execution.


I was excited to see it was going to be a movie with Johnny Depp, but once I saw the previews, I lost interest...

Betsy


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Django Unchained. 
Not Tarantino's best, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Les Mis---wow!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

jmiked said:


> Theaters aren't one of my favorite places any more.


You know, I felt this way for a long time too. But I have been to the theater more times in the last half a year than in the previous 10 years. By more than double.


----------

